# Looking for large Kiko doe



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

The wife and I have been figuring out what were going to do meat wise after we had that delicious boer cross. We are going to do commercial boers in one pasture and boer x kiko (boki) in another. I'm starting my bokis of of one doe at first. I've looked on the sites and I can't tell. Can anyone recommend a good Kiko breeder that has large bodys? Thanks for looking!

Matt


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Where are you at??? and how far are you willing to go would help people help you. We have 2 breeders here but we're in WA.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in California unfortunately. I found the Salmon Creek Ranch in Bodega. They seem to have some nice 100% kikos. Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a kiko/cross doe. She's probably 150lbs? She's not very big, BUT, she has put out some huge kids bred to a nice boer buck. Last year she had a huge, beautiful 13lb doe kid <she had nice twins 2x previously w/another boer buck>. This year she had triplets - 7-10-11lbs. We sold one at auction with 3 other kids, and have 2. 1 is a 74lb. 4mo 4-H market wether, the other is an 80lb. doe who is registered 50% and being shown in 4-H as a % doe.

I absolutely LOVE this cross. Very fast growing kids. 
Even though our doe isn't very big herself, she has put out some huge babies. Couldn't be more pleased 

I put pics up of two of her kids here: red paint doe, and the first market wether.
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/kids-4-h-goats-147251/#post1402550


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks


----------

